# Namibia, Sesriem, Deadvlei - The ultimate landscape destination



## Ivan Muller (Nov 28, 2014)

Here are some images made in Namibia earlier this year...My wife and I stayed for four whole days in Sesriem which is the gateway to the Namib Naukluft National Park, home of some of the worlds highest dunes, and a few other interesting places to photograph...

More of my images, info and my techniques to photograph this stark, but beautiful landscape can be found here at: http://thelazytravelphotographer.blogspot.com/


----------



## Click (Nov 28, 2014)

Very nice series. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## sanj (Nov 28, 2014)

Love the first one


----------



## Ivan Muller (Nov 28, 2014)

thanks sanji, click...the dunes form the most unusual backdrops and work well if you can compress the perspective with a longer lens...all the pics here were made with my 6D and 70-300L


----------



## meywd (Nov 28, 2014)

Great shots, thanks for sharing, yeah the trees with dunes are amazing, i like this one the most.


----------

